# Master cylinder ??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Am doing the the NX2000 front brake upgrade on my 200 SX SE. Do i need to change my master cylinder. If yes should i get the one from a SER or the NX2000 ??


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

no


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks,but what does the master cylinder change


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You don.t need to change out the master cylinder. I think they are the same anyway.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Master cylinder affects pedal travel and stiffness. The Altima MC should shorten travel but it has been sometimes reported to add mushiness. I kept my OE master cylinder when I upgraded to NX brakes. It feels fine.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

So whats the symptom if your brake system is full with air, which ofcourse means you should bleed them, but how do you know you have to do that, what do you feel?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *So whats the symptom if your brake system is full with air, which ofcourse means you should bleed them, but how do you know you have to do that, what do you feel? *


the pedal will be loose and not have much resistance at all.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Ok i see, i guess i have that or maybe my cylinder is messed up because my brake pedal is very spongy but when i press down enough it stops very good, do you think i need to bleed them? or could it be anything else? thanks for the reply.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Nissans have excellent brake pedal feel so you may have a problem if they are spongy.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Do you think its becauae my brakes need to be bled?


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

schmuck, I've had the smae problem as you, except I get NO braking anymore (after about 4 weeks). When it first happened, I had my lines bled, and then it was perfect. Three weeks passed, and it started to get a little spongy. On the fourth week, I slammed on my brakes once, and that started the problem again. No fluid leaking anywhere around that car. You should check, too. I've had my brake lines replaced over the summer. The only other problem I could think of is a failed master cylinder, because I had the exact same symptoms in my minivan from a while ago. Supposedly, there was a hair-line fracture on the cylinder. Replaced it and was fine. I don't see how that could have happened, but it was replaced and the problem was gone. I jsut ordered my master cylinder from Advanced Auto Parts, a reman one. Should be in Tuesday. Will update for you.

Goodluck

CMo


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Ohh really, im guessing that is whats wrong with my brakes too, the mechanic also told me that around the cylinder it seems like it is leaking a bit, im not sure if that affects performance, but ill try bleeding my brakes first. Does that auto parts place have a website, and is it a good price? and Hey thanks alot for the post i really appreciate it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Master cylinder affects pedal travel and stiffness. The Altima MC should shorten travel but it has been sometimes reported to add mushiness. I kept my OE master cylinder when I upgraded to NX brakes. It feels fine. *


The Altima M/C reduces mushyness.

Mike


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Check your master cylinder again. If there is a lot of brake fluid, or even a little greasy stuff around the the cylinder, you probably have a small crack. Check the level of your fluid also. If you have enough fluid, but still have mushiness, bleeding will most likely help. But if there are fluid leakes, that won't help. That's what I did first and I have the same problem. The mechanic that bled the lines could not tell that there was a leak. Check the brake lines by removing your tires also, and just run your hand along the rubber hose and see if it has fluid on it. I found out that my lines (rubber) ruptured again. I just ordered Goodridge SS lines, so I should NEVER have that problem again (hopefully  ). So I'm going to install the brake lines first, have them bled again, then see how it works. I'm just going to hold on to the master cylinder I ordered last weekend for a while.

www.advanceautoparts.com

Goodluck
CMo


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeh it is a little greasy around the cylinder and the fluid is filled to the top. But its really dark and dirty, and a while ago i had put too much fluid and i didnt know how to take out the excess so i put a cloth so i can suck em out. that was stupid btw. and i guess when i did that it formed little bubbles which caused the brakes to take in the bubbles to the brake system which probably made it worse.

Thanks again let me know how it goes with you too, goodluck.


----------

